# passat engine



## eurostiehl (Mar 1, 2005)

I have a 2003 b5.5 passat with a 2.8l v6 that I am parting out. There is a guy on the tex that just blew his motor in his 2003 passat v6. question is: what all will he need from me to make my motor work in his car? Obviously he will need my motor, but will he also need my ecu, instrument cluster, steering column and ignition and my keys. Question has come up as I know a lot of these cars have immobilizer units. Also if there is anything else I am forgetting feel free to let me know.


----------



## LilBlkCL (Aug 23, 2001)

might want to try the 2.8L 30V forum, or even the Passat forum, but I'm thinking that he just needs your engine


----------



## eurostiehl (Mar 1, 2005)

ok I will try that as well. if anyone knows for sure, feel free to chime in


----------

